

How to have an Acid trip without taking acids - comet
http://bycomet.wordpress.com/2013/07/08/how-to-have-an-acid-trip-without-taking-acids/

======
quchen
This article recommends getting choked to a near-death experience, but be
careful, don't just do it with your friends, consult a near-death choking
expert or it might be dangerous. I think it's time for a "what the fuck".

~~~
MetaCosm
Who would have thought that "take acid" would be the SAFER option.

------
DougN7
Have a friend that was choked out by a wrestling 'buddy' in high school. That
caused a stroke, and he's now got a long life of disability to look forward
to.

tl;dr don't be stupid - not worth it.

------
od2m
Being choked is nothing like using psychedelics.

